# HELP!!!!ENGINE LIGHT WARNING



## skylinemarc (Oct 27, 2007)

I have an R34 skyliine non turbo and my engine light has just come on!! Im freaked!! The petrol was low, nearly gone and i just took off after startin her up and the light came on. Can anyone help me????

could it be the fuel filter is clog in some way due to low fuel and the crap from the tank went in?? i also topped up my oil bout a week and a half ago but it was different oil as in the existing oil was part syntetic i think or full and topping up oil was mineral. 

Help is greatly appreciated as my head is wrecked and fearing that the engine could be screwed!!! or it could be simple


----------

